# Aer Lingus online check-in



## spinal_tap (13 Feb 2007)

Has anybody checked in a bag yet online?

The wife is flying ex Dublin tomorrow and has 1 bag paid for the hold. How exactly does the online check-in work? Presumably with it being Dublin, there'll be a queue no matter what.

Do you still have to queue and what exactly do you do with your bag??


----------



## gipimann (13 Feb 2007)

I used the Aer Lingus check-in machines at the airport last year, they've got a "bag drop" desk close by.   There wasn't much of a queue and all the clerk did was check your boarding pass, check the weight and label the case.   Presumably the online check-in is similar?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Feb 2007)

I've only used it so far with no bags ... but if you've got a bag I assume you've to stop by the "Bag Drop" desk to drop off the bag before you pass security .. I've not noticed any special desks for online checkin bag drop so it would be same desk as the people who've used the self service machines - so yep that'd be another queue


----------



## 26cb (13 Feb 2007)

Used it this morning with1 bag pre-paid...no problems...used the kiosk, the dialog is slightly different, boarding pass is issued and you drop your bag off at the bag drop desk and joing the hellish queue for security !


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2007)

spinal_tap said:


> Has anybody checked in a bag yet online?
> 
> The wife is flying ex Dublin tomorrow


I don't think that you can check her in online under this scheme!


----------



## MugsGame (13 Feb 2007)

Aer Lingus allow online-checkin and then a baggage drop for hold luggage. Are you confusing them with Ryanair, or is there some pun in your post that I'm missing?

Update: OK, I see the pun now. Took me a while!


----------



## Deirdra (13 Feb 2007)

It's as easy as 26cb says and nice that you can reserve your seat online. Very quick and easy for the AL bag drop at Dublin airport.


----------



## r2d2 (13 Feb 2007)

I'm doing it early tomorrow...I've already booked one bag in and checked in online.....I've also printed out my boarding pass...Aer Lingus advise that I still arrive 60 minutes before my departure time but I just have to drop my case in the bag tag section.....Will report back my experience on Friday for anyone that's interested......


----------



## Daffodil (13 Feb 2007)

I checked in on line and printed out my boarding pass at home last week before heading to the airport to try and avoid the queues.  I had a bag so still had to queue up at the "bag & tag" desk.  The queue was long but did move quite quickly. When I presented my pre printed boarding pass to the person at the desk she just ripped it up and printed me out another one !  So can't really see the point in checking in online before going to the airport if they are going to do it all over again when you get there !!!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (13 Feb 2007)

Daffodil said:


> So can't really see the point in checking in online before going to the airport if they are going to do it all over again when you get there !!!



It's brilliant if you have no bags - as they no need to turn up early at the airport at all (not that I'd ever be turning up 15 mins before a flight you understand  )

Only fairly limited point to it if you've got luggage to check anyway (especially since you can assign your seat in advance on Aer Lingus now anyway)


----------



## hotlips (13 Feb 2007)

Daffodil said:


> I checked in on line and printed out my boarding pass at home last week before heading to the airport to try and avoid the queues. I had a bag so still had to queue up at the "bag & tag" desk. The queue was long but did move quite quickly. When I presented my pre printed boarding pass to the person at the desk she just ripped it up and printed me out another one ! So can't really see the point in checking in online before going to the airport if they are going to do it all over again when you get there !!!


 
Yes, I had this happen too. The lady made a comment about there being some problem in the system which had yet to be ironed out for people who had a bag doing the online checkin.


----------



## r2d2 (16 Feb 2007)

Hi All,

Ok, checked in online, reserved seats, printed boarding passes, booked a case in, flew on Wednesday. 

As suggested by another poster, printing the boarding pass yourself is excellent if you don't have any bags. If you have a bag then you do have to queue (for bag and tag) but I only had to so so for 5 - 10 mins. They will re-print the boarding pass in that case (to a normal format) but I don't see the big deal in that.

r2d2


----------



## bah (17 Feb 2007)

Does anybnody know what the story is with online seat reservation/check in for flights booked with travel agents?

I've got an Aer Lingus to London Heathrow flight booked with a travel agent as the first leg of a flight to Bangkok. I can see my Aer Lingus booking reference number on the agents website, but when I go to log into the Aer Lingus site, it says that the departure airport does not match the departure airport on the ticket?

Also, since I can't login on the website, I'm not able to prebook a bag, which means I'll be charged extra at the airport, right?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (17 Feb 2007)

Hi bah! - is your flight booked under an "EI" flight number or a BA flight number (codeshare) - so does it show on your booking as EI154 etc. or does it show as BA1234...  ... if it's under a codeshare you don't have to pay the baggage charges anyway.

I'm guessing that the Aer Lingus website probably isn't recognising your booking properly because it's not an Aer Lingus ticket  (Does the ticket number begin with 053xxxxxxxx.. which is an Aer Lingus ticket or something else like 125xxxxx which is BA)

Whether you're liable for the baggage charges when travelling on a BA issued ticket for an Aer Lingus flight I don't know ... The website only specifically mentions "codeshare" passengers - which probably (but you never know) means if you're booked on the BA flight number that "shadows" the Aer Lingus flight.

Either way if you are liable and their website won't recognise your booking in advance then I guess you'll have to pay on the day at the airport.  

(BTW and more importantly than the fairly small Aer Lingus charges if you are flying LHR-Bangkok with BA make sure you check their new baggage rules - can be very expensive if you exceed the free allowance)


----------



## bah (17 Feb 2007)

Thanks for the response EvilDoctorK.

I am travelling on a ticket booked with BA, but the Aer Lingus portions of the flight is an EI flight number, EI382. 
I have a booking reference for the BA booking, which I can use to view the flights on the BA website (all that allows me to do is request special meals, no option to select seats or check in online), but I also have a seperate booking reference for the Aer Lingus flight (it's the same format as I've gotten before when booking online with Aer Lingues, 6 characters, mix of letters and numbers. But as I said, I can't use this to access the Aer Lingus website. 

Thanks for the advice on the BA luggage policy - I was aware of it when I was booking, but I don't plan on travelling out with a huge amount of luggage (infact, the restriction is probably a good thing, since it'll stop me packing loads of useless crap). From looking at the BA website, after September 2007 the allowance will be 20kg, but for flights until that time (including mine, I think) it's still 32kg "to help customers adjust to the new restrictions". The only time I can see this being a problem is on the return journey. I definetly don't want to be asked to pay a few hundred euro extra for a few kilos.


----------



## F. Kruger (23 Feb 2007)

Can someone confirm if the following is correct.

Carry-on bag weighing less than 6kgs. No other luggage.

I can check-in on-line, or at the automated machine at the airport,get my boarding pass, go straight to the departure gates and do not have to pay for any 'baggage' ?

If this is right, how do Aer Lingus know what your carry-on baggage weighs?


----------



## EvilDoctorK (23 Feb 2007)

F. Kruger said:


> Can someone confirm if the following is correct.
> 
> Carry-on bag weighing less than 6kgs. No other luggage.
> 
> ...



By the look in your eyes as you approach the boarding gate 

Seriously though they don't / won't know... they may be checking carry ons at the gate (especially if the flight is full) and if your hand luggage looks to be outside the limits they may confiscate it and check it in to the hold - but other than that nothing will happen.


----------

